

America's inequalities can cause arab spring like crises - throwa
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html#.U7rAX7FGOqk

======
webmaven
Previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7953608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7953608)

